# weird pixel grill/grid in new monitor



## davipn (Mar 22, 2022)

just bought a 27GL650F-B but when i look to a brighter area with some detail or transparency the colors looks like interlacing, making a strange vertical grill effect that i cant take a photo of it because when i dont move the screen the effect does not happen, some people said its inversion artifact, but im not sure, since my monitor is 27p 1080p can those be the fat pixels people talk about? im not sure because when the screen is not moving the colors look blend and ok(a bit pixelated but its ok for me). Im asking for advice, should i rma this monitor and ask another one? can this type of panel be cursed and all of these monitor have inversion artifacts? or should i buy another one like msi optix that is the same price/spec? sorry my english dudes, i really hope someone can advice me


----------



## Ware (Mar 22, 2022)

It's difficult to understand exactly what you are seeing without an image.

I wonder if you are describing what is shown here: testufo.com

You might try all the other tests on testufo to narrow it down.  Good luck.


----------



## davipn (Mar 22, 2022)

Ware said:


> It's difficult to understand exactly what you are seeing without an image.
> 
> I wonder if you are describing what is shown here: testufo.com
> 
> You might try all the other tests on testufo to narrow it down.  Good luck.


this is more or less what i see(not a video), i dont know when i record the vettical lines turns horizontal but they are vertical and in real life it looks less worse than in the image, see in the sky? looks like a blue pixel line over a darker blue pixel line over a lighter blue pixel line...... it happens in every lighter colors, almost looks like scanlines, but when the image is stopped the colors look blend whit no lines, i dont understand


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Interlacing, fine or coarse adjustment are out, open OSD on monitor and adjust


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 22, 2022)

If... it's an LCD/LED display, chances are it's vRGB or vBGR and you're seeing subpixel interpolation effects poorly done.


----------



## davipn (Mar 22, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Interlacing, fine or coarse adjustment are out, open OSD on monitor and adjust


what can i do? im not a expert in image quality :/



Clibanarius said:


> If... it's an LCD/LED display, chances are it's vRGB or vBGR and you're seeing subpixel interpolation effects poorly done.


can it be fixed?


----------



## Wirko (Mar 22, 2022)

Also check how the test patterns for inversion (pixel-walk) look like:





						LCD monitor test images
					






					www.lagom.nl
				




But note the scaling. It must be 100%. If you have 125% set in Windows for example, set it to 80% in the browser to make the total magnification 1.25 x 0.80 = 1.00. The fine patterns must be clearly seen, not blurred.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi,
Gaming mode can look weird or exaggerate colors on monitors/ tv's to 
Best to switch the monitor mode to image instead or try all presets and pick the best or go manual.


----------



## davipn (Mar 22, 2022)

Wirko said:


> Also check how the test patterns for inversion (pixel-walk) look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did everything, cant manege the first black and white square to be distinguible



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Gaming mode can look weird or exaggerate colors on monitors/ tv's to
> Best to switch the monitor mode to image instead or try all presets and pick the best or go manual.


already tried max and min of every config, the patern stays


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 22, 2022)

davipn said:


> did everything, cant manege the first black and white square to be distinguible
> already tried max and min of every config, the patern stays


Try a NEW high quality cable,  if this does not help, then RMA .


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 22, 2022)

As stated above try another cable and output port on your GPU. Also make sure your GPU is set to output FullRGB in the display settings of your drivers.


----------



## davipn (Mar 22, 2022)

droopyRO said:


> As stated above try another cable and output port on your GPU. Also make sure your GPU is set to output FullRGB in the display settings of your drivers.


used a hdmi cable(dont have another display port) whit the same result, i dont think its the cable because would be such a coincidence two cables whit the same problem


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 23, 2022)

Then try another HDMI out. The iGPU if you have one. And see if your output is set to FullRGB and you use native resolution. Also reset you monitor.


----------

